
What is the Purpose of Intellectual Property? - marojejian
http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/30187527621/the-purpose-of-intellectual-property
======
jfaucett
you might notice that the entire problem is inside of the free market system
itself, in which innovation arises from an internal zeal towards personal
gains. If this is an intrinsic human trait, then it would seem their might be
another way to utilize it so we could divert the entire problem inside of the
system, or perhaps some other economic system could be devised.. does anyone
know of ANY viable alternatives here?

~~~
boon
Are you considering IP part of the free-market system? Because it is very much
NOT a part of it. It's a government-granted monopoly, after all.

------
snogglethorpe
To make lawyers rich, of course!

